# Parking for Sheffield



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

Wanting to visit the Millenium museum in Sheffield, can anybody advise on suitable parking for the van, maybe on the outskirts, so we can 'Bus' in?


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi. 
Do not know where your museum is,but Meadow Hall shopping outlet is well served by buses/trams i believe,and its only just off the M1. Sheffield itself would seem to have car parks nearer in,but this is one idea,that may fit your bill.
Jented


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

Hi 
Meadowhall may be ideal but most of the car parking has height barriers. 
When are you going? if I get chance I will have a look to see if it's possible. 

Steve


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Sheffield*

Hi

Adjacent to Meadowhall shopping centre is the excellent Park and Ride site operated by SYPTE - South Yorkshire Passenger Executive. Parking is free and there are trains every few minutes to Sheffield and also trams.

During the week, the park and ride is packed. If you use it at weekend, you will probably need three or four spaces but the staff are helpful rather than jobsworths.

Also, if the park and ride is full, there is a nearby coach park - follows signs - and then take the foot bridge to Meadhowall shopping centre or walk for a bus/train/tram.

Russell


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Come off the M1 for sheffield meadowhall at tinsley viaduct.
At the bottom of the slip road keep in the left hand lane.
Take the second exit and keep in left lane.
A few hundred meters past the traffic lights turn left into shopping area car park.

A few minutes walk to meadowhall and trams.


dave p
Milenium museum is here not far from Pond street bus station.


----------



## Bobfiggis (Mar 30, 2008)

Supertram is the best option from Meadowhall

Here's the City Centre Map with tram route & Millenium zone

http://www.supertram.com/uploads/SheffieldCityMap.pdf

Get off at Fitzalan Sq, Castle Sq or Cathedral tramstops
Journey time 17mins plus 5-10min walk
Return fare £3.50

Check the Supertram website for timetable etc


----------



## wackywyco (Apr 30, 2007)

many thanks for the advice pointing me to Meadowhall. Can you confirm there is easy access with no height restriction and sizeable parking bays?

Sorry if this last post seems missplaced,as the answer has already been given but when I wrote it I had only seen Dave p's answer.

No definate decision on when we will be visiting yet,,,,


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

If you are looking for an overnight - stay at the Losehill Caravan Club Site and get the bus into Town plus Castleton is a lovely little village with great walks and pubs.

From the bus stop get the Tram to the Millenium

Chris


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

My directions are to Meadowhall retail park, no height restrictions. free parking.
Meadowhall shopping centre has height restriction.

Only 10 minutes or so apart

DAve p

EDIT try this site
http://www.museums-sheffield.org.uk/coresite/html/millennium.asp
I do not think NCP parking would be suitable.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Meadowhall*

Hi

No height restrictions at the Meadowhall Park and Ride site or the coach park.

Russell


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

The Meadowhall Shopping Centre parking is free with mostly multistorey with height restrictions but the western carpark is a surface one with no barriers. Not sure if there is a time limit on parking there. 

The Millenium Galleries are a couple of hundred yards from the city centre Transport Interchange and train station.

Steve


----------

